
Clearing up some misconceptions around the “ImageTragick” bug - gorkemcetin
https://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2016/05/clearing-up-some-misconceptions-around.html
======
gonvaled
(deleted because I used the wrong thread)

~~~
detaro
You probably wanted to leave this comment somewhere else?

~~~
gonvaled
oooops! Thanks!

